# Bellator 117 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 117 is Friday night, April 18th at 7:00 PM Eastern. If you want to compete just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for all the fights before the they start (the only thing you have to pick is who wins or if nobody wins). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 1,000,000 credits, and if you get 11 out of 11 it will be doubled. 



> Douglas Lima vs. Rick Hawn
> Derek Campos vs. Patricky Freire
> Derek Anderson vs. Marcin Held
> Karl Amoussou vs. David Gomez
> ...











Picks sent by:

SmackyBear
GDPofDRB


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 117 pick results for...

SmackyBear


> Douglas Lima :thumbsup:
> Patricky Freire :thumbsup:
> Marcin Held :thumbsup:
> Karl Amoussou :thumbsup:
> ...


GDPofDRB


> Douglas Lima :thumbsup:
> Patricky Freire :thumbsup:
> Marcin Held :thumbsup:
> Karl Amoussou :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...


> Ryan Jensen defeats Mark Stoddard via Submission, Arm Triangle Choke 3:52 Round 1 of 3
> Houston Alexander defeats Matt Uhde via KO/TKO, Doctor Stoppage 5:00 Round 2 of 3
> Douglas Lima def. Rick Hawn via TKO (Corner Stoppage) R2 3:19
> Marcin Held def. Derek Anderson via Submission (Triangle Choke) R1
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing , ... SmackyBear wins a close one!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Total respect for the heart of Hawn in that one.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the credits, Dude. Good night of fights.


----------

